
British nuclear archive files withdrawn without explanation - kfe
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/dec/23/british-nuclear-archive-files-withdrawn-without-explanation
======
TazeTSchnitzel
I don't remember when I read about this previously but apparently this happens
a lot. Something is opened to the public, forgotten about, quietly pulled.

~~~
wbl
Moral: copy it all.

~~~
sgt101
Which of course is what every state actor will have done as soon as it was
released. Which points to this being a reorganisation or representation rather
than an edit. If it were an edit then the rational way to do it is silently
with a document collection update designed to hide the changes from detection
via metadata. So, you accept that the other state actors out there have what
you leaked in error, but you hope that they haven't noticed, and you remove
the possibility that someone will alert them to the information independently.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Money's actually on error, I bet you someone just closed the data down without
realizing it.

~~~
sgt101
Yup, makes sense for sure... if it's cock-up or conspiracy, it's always cock-
up.

~~~
cam_l
Best way to hide a conspiracy..

